# DIY Table and fence - finished!



## JohnWP (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok, got the table and (most of) the fence finished today. First time I've held a router (or even really a power tool) in 25 years. I relearned that the router has a mind of its own if you aren't paying close attention, and that I can't add and subtract fractions correctly anymore.

I took the top from an old drafting table that I wasn't using any more, and mounted it to a 3/4" block of plywood. Put a poplar skirt around it, with it extended on one side so I can attach it and use it as an outfeed table for the table saw. Legs are just plain old 2 bys.

Fence is split, so that I can also set it up to use it as a jointer. I still need to chamfer all my edges, put on some supports, and create the hole/box for the dust collection.

Anyway, here it is!

John

Table pre routing









Legs with bracing









Top outlined for cutting/routing









Jess em insert with Hitachi M12VC mounted.









Oops. This is what happens when you are confused on which way a dado cut goes and also not pay attention.









Full shot, without the fence.









Fence front









Fence rear


----------



## Tempest (Jan 7, 2011)

I like it...but, you will probably need more clearance in the center of the fence for larger bits + dust collection.


----------



## JohnWP (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah, the fence isn't completely finished yet. It does have T track mounted on the backs of the front pieces, so they can move in/out, and I plan on making the cutout and dust collection box next weekend.

Finally just about finished with the "building stuff so I can build stuff" phase of things.

John


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Good job.
I'd fill the gap between the T-Track and the base (the little slip up) with epoxy.


----------



## chickenslippers (Nov 25, 2008)

That's cool I really like it.

I am just a bit ahead of u in my build , I decided to mount my table top on a cabinet. Iv got the draws left to make . Your top without the fence looks exactly the same as mine . I am looking forward to building something on my new toy .

What do plan to build on yours first ? 

Cheers , si


----------



## JohnWP (Jan 26, 2011)

chickenslippers said:


> That's cool I really like it.
> 
> I am just a bit ahead of u in my build , I decided to mount my table top on a cabinet. Iv got the draws left to make . Your top without the fence looks exactly the same as mine . I am looking forward to building something on my new toy .
> 
> ...


Slab and glass insert doors. That was the reason for building the table. I promised the wife if I got tools for x-mas I'd build stuff, so...

The current project is a TV bench unit with pier side towers and a bridge. The bench unit is almost done (Drawers and doors left), and then the side units. After that I have a whole raft of stuff planned.

John


----------



## JohnWP (Jan 26, 2011)

Ah, I'm new I can't edit.

Along with the dust box and braces, I've got more T-track that I'll eventually mount in the face of the fence for jigs and attachments.

John


----------

